# 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik



## Barschüberlister (19. Juni 2016)

Moin, Moin, Angelfreunde :vik:

Ich fahre in den Sommerferien 3 Wochen nach Frankreich. Eine Woche ans Mittelmeer und 2 Wochen an die Atlantikküste. :l Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben, da ich noch nie dort geangelt habe. ;+ Lohnt sich eine Angeklagte überhaupt oder braucht man überhaupt ein? Sollte man lieber auf Raubfisch oder auf Friedfisch angeln? #q
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus. #6

Gruß euer Barschüberlister. #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Was sollte einem eine Angeklagte dort bringen? Außer sie ist gut im Bett |rolleyes


----------



## Barschüberlister (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Was sollte einem eine Angeklagte dort bringen? Außer sie ist gut im Bett |rolleyes


Tut mir Leid. Das Passiert wenn man mit dem Handy schreibt und die Autokorrektur aktiviert ist... Das soll natürlich Angelkarte heißen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Ja ist klar  Fand es trotzdem lustig!

Also zu Atlantik kann ich dir nix sagen, ist vermutlich prinzipiell erfolgversprechender. Am Mittelmeer ist es aber zwingend notwendig (und Atlantik vmtl auch) wie die Küste dort beschaffen ist wo du unterwegs bist


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Hi!
Das Angeln im Meer ist frei.
Und das Fischen ist eigentlich fast überall recht gut.
Nähere Infos zu den Zielen wären hilfreich.. .
Petri


----------



## Barschüberlister (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Morgen, in der ersten Woche bin ich in der Nähe von Beziers, in der zweiten Woche bin ich in Soulac-sur-mer und in der dritten Woche fahre ich die Bretagne hoch. Ich hoffe, das hilft.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Oh Du Glücklicher!
Beziers; die Mündung des Orb ist ein Hot-Spot für Wölfe und das gilt auch für die Mündung des Herault. Der französiche Rekord für Conger vom Ufer wurde am Cap de Agde gefangen. Der Kanal vom Bassin de Thau bei Marsellian Plage gilt im Herbst als eine der besten Stellen für den fang von Doraden.
Soulac; die "Pointe" an der Mündung der Gironde ist einer der besten Brandunsplätze Frankreichs. Nicht nur die beiden Jettys an der Spitze, sondern auch die Hafenbuhnen im Fährhafen und der erste Kilometer Strand sind richtig gut! Adlerfisch, Tüpfelbarsch, Wölfe, Plattfisch und im Fährhafen viele Drückerfische..... einfach nur gut... .
Die Bretagne ist groß..... .
Petri


----------



## Fidde (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Und fette Lippi`s gibt es in der Bretagne, die kannst du mit Gummi vom Ufer aus fangen. Pollak auch.
Schreib mir mal eine PN wann du wo in der Bretagne bist.


----------



## Barschüberlister (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh Du Glücklicher!
> Beziers; die Mündung des Orb ist ein Hot-Spot für Wölfe und das gilt auch für die Mündung des Herault. Der französiche Rekord für Conger vom Ufer wurde am Cap de Agde gefangen. Der Kanal vom Bassin de Thau bei Marsellian Plage gilt im Herbst als eine der besten Stellen für den fang von Doraden.
> Soulac; die "Pointe" an der Mündung der Gironde ist einer der besten Brandunsplätze Frankreichs. Nicht nur die beiden Jettys an der Spitze, sondern auch die Hafenbuhnen im Fährhafen und der erste Kilometer Strand sind richtig gut! Adlerfisch, Tüpfelbarsch, Wölfe, Plattfisch und im Fährhafen viele Drückerfische..... einfach nur gut... .
> Die Bretagne ist groß..... .
> Petri


Hi. Danke erstmal. Welchen Köder sollte ich deiner Meinung nach nehmen?


----------



## Barschüberlister (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Achso. Ich bin 2 Tage in Carnac, ein Tag in der Nähe von Brest und einen an der *Cote de Granit Rose* ich hoffe das sagt euch was...


----------



## Fidde (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Wann genau bist du in Carnac ?Wenn es zeitlich passt, hätte ich da eine Idee wie du deinem Namen Ehre machen kannst.
In der oberen Region gibt es ein Baglimit von 1 WB pro Tag.
Ach, Tintenfisch gibt es dort auch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tüpfelbarsch
> Petri




Was ist denn ein Tüpfelbarsch?  Noch nie gehört, geschweige denn gefangen. #c
Oder meinst du Gefleckte Wolfsbarsche?

@TE

Bezüglich Atlantik/Bretagne, schau mal in den entsprechenden Trööt...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97420&highlight=atlantik+bretagne


----------



## Fidde (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Guck mal Sten, hier mit Foto http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34523

Mir fällt der französische Name aber gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*



Fidde schrieb:


> Guck mal Sten, hier mit Foto http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34523
> 
> Mir fällt der französische Name aber gerade nicht ein.



Alles klar, der "Tüpfelbarsch" ist eine Wortschöpfung vom rhinefischer:q

Das sind "Gefleckte Wolfsbarsche"-Bar moucheté.#h


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Hi!
Tüpfelbarsch ist die deutsche Bezeichnung.....|wavey:.
Oder, wohl geläufiger, Tupfenbarsch.. .
Petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Tüpfelbarsch ist die deutsche Bezeichnung.....|wavey:.
> Oder, wohl geläufiger, Tupfenbarsch.. .
> Petri




Wir sind beieinander, rhinefisher, aber das Biest ist trotzdem ein Wolfs-bzw. Seebarsch, nämlich der Gefleckte... |wavey:

http://www.fischlexikon.info/index.php?a=dicentrarchus-punctatus&l=de


Keine Ahnung, wer den "Tupfenbarsch" kreiert hat.


----------



## Fidde (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

:m
http://www.stockfood.de/bilder-fotos/00137883/Zwei-Tupfenbarsche-auf-getupftem-Untergrund

oder eben
http://www.aquarium-guide.de/tuepfelbuntbarsch.htm

Ich habe immer so meine Probleme mit deutschen Namen von Fischen die es hier nicht gibt.


----------



## Denn22 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: 3 Wochen in Frankreich. Angeltipps für das Mittelmeer und Atlantik*

Wenn du in Soulac bist, dann lohnt sich auf jeden fall ein Besuch beim Lac in Hourtin! War im Mai schonmal da und ende Juli geht es nochmal dorthin. Ist ein prima Raubfisch- sowie auch Friedfischgewässer. :m Wenn du genaueres wissen willst kannst du mir gerne schreiben!


----------

